# MSviking at the rigs 12/8



## MSViking

My oldest daughter is home from school and wanted to tuna fish, so I put together a crew of myself, my daughter Jamie, Mia a friend of Jamie's from school, my brother and his son, my sister and her son as well as Woody.

Left out mid day and ran to the Marlin rig, made a few laps, but things looked dead so we hopped over to Ram. Ram looked even more lifeless so we made the call to run to Nakika and the adjacent Drill Ship 3. At dusk we caught blackfin on every drop, kept a few to chunk with. The tuna bite was hot as we caught over 10, keeping 7, releasing multiple 80# plus YF once we had enough to eat. Smallest was maybe 70lbs with most around 90 or so with two over 125 #. Sportsman's did not have a scale so we could not weigh them, one of the average ones weighed 92 lbs on my 100 lb scale.

Caught the tuna on standup Tiagra 16s which was a blast. My sister's tuna took almost an hour and was her personal best as well as a boat record for Jacquelyn.

By midnight we were whooped so we deployed the sea anchor and crashed till dawn. Released a few more on the troll then called it a day. Back at Sportsman's by noon.

Great two days on the water!

Jamie fighting a YF on standup









Jamie and her college buddy with two they caught, her previous big fish was a bream!










My sister's big YF









Another good pic









Awesome weather









My sister fighting her big YF with her son making sure she stays in the boat!









We even let Woody catch a few









We are blessed here in the Norther Gulf with a fantastic year round fishery!

Robert


----------



## cliff k

great trip! glad to see people are still heading offshore and catching fish!


----------



## Tobiwan

Sweet pics looks beautiful


----------



## MrFish

Congrats on an awesome trip and a nice box of fish!


----------



## Instant Karma

Nice!


----------



## Realtor

whew, Thanks, I needed that!


----------



## PAWGhunter

Incredible! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Chris V

Thats the kind of report I was waiting for. Great job and fantastic report. I'm glad those TI-16s have been working well for you.


----------



## Head Kned

Well done Robert. I wish i could have pulled away and made a run, the weather looked great.

We're they all caught on chunks? Or did you find some live bait?


----------



## Dynamic

Saw y'all coming through the pass today when me and the family were enjoying that new place called "The Gulf"......Glad y'all had a good trip!!!!


----------



## MSViking

We're they all caught on chunks? Or did you find some live bait?[/QUOTE said:


> We tried to catch bait both inshore and at the rigs with no luck, so they were caught chunking. We did not see much bait at all on any of the rigs which had me nervous at first, but fortunately the YF were still there
> 
> Robert


----------



## Xiphius

Great catch shore nuff nice yellowfins!


----------



## Frenchy

Nice trip Viking and thanks for the report, wish we came across these YFT, well done....


----------



## LITECATCH

Looks like a great trip! I can't wait to get back out there!!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

Outstanding trip Robert that's worth the extra time to put your family on quality fish! Now I have to figure out how much extra fuel I have to take to go in my boat!!!


----------



## Deeplines

Great Post!! I really enjoyed reading and looking at the pixs. Really enjoyed the one of your sister and her son.


----------



## TCAT

Damn...I'm jealous!!! Awesome!!!


----------



## fishsticker

Great report. We were headed out but will have to wait for another weather window after this front passes. Hope the altimetry will improve soon and more fish will move in.


----------



## bigrick

Those are some big ole tunafish


----------



## kandv2000

Awsome trip.


----------



## FATSTACKS

Awesome post! i was wondering when you were going back out! it had been a little bit. Gorgeous YFT and the crew had a blast. Once again, still jealous!!!


----------



## ironman172

very nice!!! congrat's for the personal best....I love to see Woody stain







.....thanks for sharing


----------



## samoajoe

I'm just now seeing this report, great mess o fish! Was anything caught on the troll or just bait? Thanks for the early Christmas report!


----------



## MSViking

samoajoe said:


> Was anything caught on the troll or just bait?


Almost all were caught chunking. We trolled at sunup just to see if we could top our largest, but only managed a few 75-80 pounders. At that point we were whipped and fish box was full so we headed to the barn.

Robert


----------



## PoolBoy074

great great catch!!!! just curious bro.... what is the distance from OB to Nakiki?


----------



## samoajoe

I'll take an 80lbs consolation prize any day! I was curious if there was any particular color pattern yft preferred this time of yr as opposed to during the summer mos.


----------



## brianspy

Looks like you found the YF, I wish we were able to catch at least one of those smaller ones you threw back. I was wondering why we never saw you out there. When we got back to Sportmans at around 3-3:30pm and I saw your boat already docked, I figured you guys never made it out to the rigs. I see that you did after I saw your nice YF on the post. Great catch.


----------



## MSViking

PoolBoy074 said:


> what is the distance from OB to Nakiki?


Approx. 111 NM from OB pass

Nakika really did not look any different than Marlin or Ram (ie little current or bait on surface or sounder) but we had time and were trying to avoid sharks. It's fishing and you never know from day to day where or when the fish will bite. We just got lucky.

Robert


----------



## MSViking

samoajoe said:


> I was curious if there was any particular color pattern yft preferred this time of yr as opposed to during the summer mos.


It is just personal preference but for tuna I almost always resort to green in my lures and spreader bars, also red meat for chunking x10!

Robert


----------



## reeldog80

Great report! Now that I am done with my Wedding and that really big boat I was on for three weeks. I can not wait to get back out and try to bloody the deck of the Sea Vee!!


----------



## RollTider

Good work, Robert. Thanks for all of your posts


----------



## big blue

Pretty work!


----------



## DISANTO

Great trip!!


----------



## JMB

Nice job!

Looks like you got into some nice tuna.

That one your sister got has a big ole head. Its mouth looks to be the size of a 5 gallon bucket! I get tired just looking at it. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DAWGONIT

That's what I call a meat trip!
Thanks for the report, pics, & sharing.


----------



## GWally

*Stand up belt*

Nice trip.
I am trying to get "stuff" together for getting out there. Pretty much set up except for a good stand up belt rig. Looks like a good setup being used. Can you recommend some/one to consider.
Thanks
Wally


----------



## MSViking

GWally said:


> Nice trip.
> Can you recommend some/one to consider.


there are a lot of good ones out there; AFTCO, Braid and Black Magic just to name a few. A lot comes down to personal fit and feel the harness. I have all three and always let everyone try them on to see which one feels best to them.

I went back and looked at the pics, both pics show the AFTCO harness, which is also my personal favorite.


----------



## GWally

MSViking said:


> there are a lot of good ones out there; AFTCO, Braid and Black Magic just to name a few. A lot comes down to personal fit and feel the harness. I have all three and always let everyone try them on to see which one feels best to them.
> 
> I went back and looked at the pics, both pics show the AFTCO harness, which is also my personal favorite.


 
Thanks
Always liked aftco products.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Great report, some nice tuna!


----------



## my3nme

Came out of the woods long enough to read your post. WOW, that's all


----------

